# CPT 20680 vs CPT 20670



## b11054 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a rule of thumb to follow?  How do you decide which CPT is more appropriate?  CPT 20680 (removal of implant, deep) or 20680 (removal of implant, superficial).  Our physician is reporting 20680 for removal of implants on toes, heel, wrist.  Wouldn't these be more appropriately reported as superficial removal?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jan 2, 2013)

20670 - is for the simple removal of hardware, usually in the office.  If an incision is performed, it's very shallow.

20680 - requires an deep incision (usually through muscle) and visualization of the hardware by the surgeon.  Only reported in the OR, never in the office.

Here is a good article to guide your thoughts.
http://www.hcpro.com/HOM-201425-2949/Coding-tip-Deep-vs-superficial-pin-removal.html


----------

